# Stock Coat VS Long Stock Coat VS Long Coat



## Secretariat (Aug 12, 2016)

Forgive the ignorance but I've heard that there are 3 kinds of German Shepherd coats, namely, the stock coat, long stock coat and long coat. Anyway, could anyone out there please describe to me the differences between these 3 kinds of coats in German Shepherds? Could anyone also please post a few pictures of a stock coat, a long stock coat and long coat German Shepherd?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

and don't forget Plush Coat (grin)


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/car2ner/albums/72157655551725385 this is my long coat. Some long coats have longer silkier top hair and a thin under coat. The thin undercoat is the main reason long hair was seen as a fault in confirmation. My boy has a good undercoat. I guess someone could call him Plush, but there doesn't seem to be a hard fast rule.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/car2ner/albums/72157658518192283 This is my stock coat. Short and neat and so far not too much undercoat. I suspect it will grown in this fall.


----------



## Kirkiko (Jan 17, 2015)

car2ner said:


> and don't forget Plush Coat (grin)


OMG hahahaha. It's clearly a short stock coat. Can't you see the difference. Also sorry, but I had to. 

But my girl is a long coat 'plush coat'. She has skill and soft fur and an undercoat. Which is also soft and silky.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

My Leo is what I'd consider a long stock coat. 

2016-8-11 Leo & Lily DSC_0091 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2016-5-7 Leo D-CRO-Preliminary title DSC_0467 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Longer than a typical coat, but not at all soft (except the "ear floofies"), with a _ton_ of undercoat.


----------



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

car2ner said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/car2ner/albums/72157655551725385 this is my long coat. Some long coats have longer silkier top hair and a thin under coat. The thin undercoat is the main reason long hair was seen as a fault in confirmation. My boy has a good undercoat. I guess someone could call him Plush, but there doesn't seem to be a hard fast rule.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/car2ner/albums/72157658518192283 This is my stock coat. Short and neat and so far not too much undercoat. I suspect it will grown in this fall.


You pups are gorgeous!!! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the difference between a "long coat" and a "long stock coat" is that one has an undercoat (long stock) and the other does not


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My long stock coat Keefer:










My long stock coat Halo: 










Keef's fur is much longer and silkier than hers. Halo's coat is shorter, thicker and softer than his. As with stock coats, long stock coats can vary quite a bit.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've never come across a truly "long coat" dog without an undercoat in GSDs. 
I have one of each of the other varieties. 

Natsu is a my long stock coat.








And Daffy a regular stock coat


----------

